# Oh botheration



## Esioul (Dec 1, 2004)

I need to install a game but I need a CD key which is apparently on the back of the case somewhere, but I can't find the mean thing. Any ideas what it looks like or where it is?


----------



## Leto (Dec 1, 2004)

On the CD itself ? On the cover or inside the manual ? On the inside of the box ?
Generally it's a serie of letters ands numbers. As
DWS7-JSBK-64ER-WMKF-ZH27.


----------



## Esioul (Dec 1, 2004)

Can't find that anywhere, grrrr.


----------



## Leto (Dec 1, 2004)

Which game is it ?


----------



## Esioul (Dec 1, 2004)

It's ok, problem sorted, thanks anyway though.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 1, 2004)

I know what you mean. 

You can try:

- at the back of the box
- somewhere inside the instruction manual
- on a piece of card you almost threw out
- on the reverse of the CD sleeve, where it looks like junk numbering
- on a sticker on any other lose material within the box. :0


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 1, 2004)

damn i hate CD keys, they are a bugger (can i say bugger on this forum ? ^^) to find, and when you have found them and typed it in you find that you've made a mistake, second time round you get it right but then a message tells you 'caps sensative'  >.<


----------



## Hypes (Dec 1, 2004)

Bugger.


----------



## aftermath (Dec 2, 2004)

LOL. 

 when i bought Day of defeat, i got if used from EB games, and they guarantee their games. 

 I get home. No cd key at all.  So I go back and htey give me two cd keys. I luahged because i basically have two copies of the game for the price of one.


----------



## Frost (Dec 2, 2004)

I know how frustrating it can get when you can't find a CD Key. Experienced the same problem with Half Life Generations a few years ago - I couldnt find the CD Key for it and took hours looking in the bins to see if it was on the packaging - I eventually found it on the CD Case - it was in a very tiny box right in the bottom corner.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Dec 8, 2004)

Whats worse of course, is when they say you need the CD key, so spend years looking for it, but don't actually ask for it when you install. Pfah. Damn R:TW


----------

